# Let's See Your Front Yard



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

That is an awesome theme. Your yard looks great! Love it all.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

You axed for it...


----------



## iggyman72 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey Oak Lane Cemetery, your lighting is so incredibly awesome and the setup is off the charts as well. I hope to get my lighting to your level one day. Thanks for posting!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Sadly these two are the only Halloween things in our front yard until the big set up starts on the 16th or 17th...... We try to keep on our neighbors good sides! Hahaha! Can't wait to see everyone's set ups!!!!!! Looking great so far


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

iggyman72 said:


> Hey Oak Lane Cemetery, your lighting is so incredibly awesome and the setup is off the charts as well. I hope to get my lighting to your level one day. Thanks for posting!


Part of the trick is to take your photos using a tripod and a high ISO setting on the camera. lol Lets in more light and makes them look super bright in photos. In reality they are not nearly that bright. The last pic of the witch is closest to the actual lighting levels and even that is brighter than reality. That's the bad thing about trying to photograph things at night. You have to use camera settings to blow the lighting out of proportion to see any good detail or else you wind up with dark photos that show nothing off.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't set up until closer to halloween, but here's my yard from last Halloween. I'm adding more to it this year, though.


----------



## SATX (Jul 20, 2018)

Here's a couple pictures of mine from last year.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

just finally started decorating last night. still have a lot to do. but this is where i am at so far!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I like the vintage pieces in your window.


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

You can see mine in my video listed in my signature.


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

downsized a little this year:


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Here is some pictures from me and like Oak Lane Cemetery you need use a tripod for good pictures and his places looks great in person.


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

I always try to make the most of my very small space. This year's theme is Game of Bones.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

scareme said:


> I like the vintage pieces in your window.


thanks they were my moms, i am always trying to find more of them. i know we used to have more for halloween. i also have some for xmas, st pats, easter and thanksgiving


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

These are awesome! I have to get everything out of the attic so I can start on mine. I wait until closer to Halloween to really get decorated because of the rain. I feel really inspired looking at everyone's displays! Thank you for sharing ?


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

We're still pretty much 'lights-only' at this point in the month, but just yesterday put out a few static props.

So, here are a few snaps through week 2 (piranha plants, new porch lanterns, and the 2018 haunt sign).


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Great lighting!


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Only time of year I like my house.


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

Everyone's yards are looking stupendous!!! Here is my display. I will add fog later in the month??


----------



## racerpak (Oct 13, 2012)

The Clover Valley Haunted Scare-A-Tary


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Ah yes, its so good to see so many demented souls so hard at work and creating these wonderful haunts! Makes my rotten heart beat with pride and say good job one and all!


----------



## mfenske78 (Sep 7, 2012)

Here's mine so far...


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

ugh i got the rest of my lights out from the basement and most of them dont work..... off to get a light tester tmw and try to figure it all out.


----------



## wasagooze (Oct 2, 2012)

Fog and sound only come out on Halloween. Still missing one projection in an upper window.

Video -









































Full album at https://www.facebook.com/karenulric/media_set?set=a.10104069245581032&type=3


----------



## Kmack24 (Jan 18, 2016)

Damn, you guys yards are on expert level, I really hope I can get there one day. Here is mine, no where near as nice as you guys but I'm still learning.


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

Unfortunately I don't have much of a front yard so I have to improvise - I convert my driveway into a cemetery every year by covering it with mulch. Attached are photos of the past several years.


----------



## 1000th Happy Haunt (Nov 5, 2015)

Truly amazing!!


----------



## MisterCreepy (Mar 8, 2017)

Here's my setup this year.


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

mfenske78 said:


> Here's mine so far...



Love it!!! Lighting is on point!??


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

The Skeleton Crew said:


> Unfortunately I don't have much of a front yard so I have to improvise - I convert my driveway into a cemetery every year by covering it with mulch. Attached are photos of the past several years.


That skeleton spider is super cool! I also love the cauldron ? Very nice job!


----------



## SlayKnotV1 (Jul 6, 2012)

*here's the link to our facebook page which has pics and videos of our house *

https://www.facebook.com/MartoranaChristmasHouse


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

SlayKnotV1 said:


> *here's the link to our facebook page which has pics and videos of our house *
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MartoranaChristmasHouse


Holy moses that's alot of inflatables!!! Very neat display!! ??The first thing that comes to mind....how many extension cords do you need for that???


----------



## Tafkavince (Sep 20, 2015)

*My House in Chicago*













View attachment 569831​Hello from Chicago. Sorry sideways pictures. Not sure how to get them correct in the thread


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Here's the Discworld Death I made. I'll post better pix later when more leaves are on the ground.


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Now that is an awesome front yard!


----------



## TosaTerror (Oct 1, 2015)

Here's mine (day and night). Mostly the same as last year, but the big change being switching from flood lights to spot lights (which I like MUCH better). Seems to have a more dramatic/ominous feel to it.


----------



## RUMNRODEO (Sep 25, 2018)

*My Grave yard this year*


----------



## SlayKnotV1 (Jul 6, 2012)

Zombie4* said:


> Holy moses that's alot of inflatables!!! Very neat display!! &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;The first thing that comes to mind....how many extension cords do you need for that???



*Thanks . we use ALOT of extension cords LOL. it takes about 2 hours to lay them out and then we set up the inflatables against the fence first and branch off from there. we also do a huge Christmas display but since the extension cords are already down we'll get done a lot quicker*


----------



## Litenin (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Everybody’s yards look awesome
Here is mine


----------



## Jannavann (Oct 10, 2017)

My 2018 Halloween Display?


----------



## JCO (Dec 4, 2013)

Jannavann - I like everything you've done but that Witch's Shack is absolutely incredible, best I've ever seen. I see it's your first post - welcome!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^^I like the quirky crookedness of the witches shack.


----------



## Jannavann (Oct 10, 2017)

Thanks, JCo!


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

Withes shack is amazing.


----------



## jenniferm (Oct 1, 2006)

Here is my front and side yards.


----------



## vladykins (Oct 14, 2018)

*Kdestra and My Front Yard*

Here is Kdestra and my set up. We have a set of stone we made for the victims of the Salem Witch Trials that we made; our daughter contributed a few stones. We also have some for people who were in the New England Vampire Panic (Sarah Tillinghast, Mercy Brown, and Frederick Ransom) and the start of our literary section (Ligeia from Poe and W.B. Yeats celtic cross). Our daughter also made some humorous stones a few years back.


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

For now. 2 inflatables and some lights strings.









I still have a lot of stuff not out yet. Most props are too light (foam and plastic). I'm waiting for few more things that I have ordered online to come.


----------



## Colin Peters (Oct 14, 2018)

These look great! Oak Lane Cemetery, your lighting is really good too.


----------



## ronnie4700 (Aug 29, 2011)

*Our Bonfire Party*

Well, I don't have much of a front yard and we do not get any TOTs where we live. We do however have an annual bonfire with 50-100 friends and family each year. This was our 14th year that we just had this past weekend. Here's the link to my Albums for the past 8 years (Ihope the link works)https://www.halloweenforum.com/members/ronnie4700-albums.html


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercy_Brown_vampire_incident


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Jannavann said:


> My 2018 Halloween Display?


I love your witch shed


----------



## Kairayn (Mar 14, 2018)

I've only got a small amount of the setup done. Still working on a number of props including some creepy trees and tombstones. I probably won't put everything out until the weekend before, assuming the weather cooperates. 

Can't decide what color to set the lighting at either.


----------



## AdamsBarHunt (Jul 31, 2018)

just got started with my decorations. Next step is lighting and beef netting cobwebs. I'm also making a bunch of these mice props, think I'm going to drop a few in some trick-or-treaters candy bags  

I also want to add a few more details to the Pillory, anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## ronnie4700 (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh,,, I would never be the same if I found one of those mice in my candy bag!


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

Going pretty simple for the yard this year and focusing on our garage haunt but happy with the few set pieces. We are doing a steampunk theme so "punk'd" some pumpkins, metallic paint on tombstones and "Victorian" decor from what we had.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

So exciting seeing everyone posting! I have just started to set up so I definitely don't have the done pics but I really wanted to post something on this thread because it's too exciting!


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

I am setting up this weekend and I cant wait. I love seeing what everyone has done and it all looks so great. I am so excited


----------



## rusty386 (Oct 25, 2012)

FROM last year getting ready for 2018  keeping an eye on the long range forecast as Eastern Canada can be iffy this time of the year

View attachment 5718












69[/ATTACH]
https://www.facebook.com/1000030933...320083231/?type=2&video_source=user_video_tab


----------



## memnet1 (Jul 22, 2017)

I don’t do a lot, but I enjoy it.

Memnet


----------



## yeloowtang (Nov 3, 2015)

here's a few latest pictures and a few light tests done..
so a sneak peek..


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

yeloowtang said:


> here's a few latest pictures and a few light tests done..
> so a sneak peek..
> View attachment 571967
> 
> ...


Gatineau Gatineau Gatineau...when's the next light test?


----------



## yeloowtang (Nov 3, 2015)

@ Doto, lights are on every night  I just don't have the chance to get the monsters out as often. but the entire set up is there LOL


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Brand new witch hats in our twisted tree. My pictures don’t do it justice


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Defenestrator said:


> We're still pretty much 'lights-only' at this point in the month, but just yesterday put out a few static props.
> 
> So, here are a few snaps through week 2 (piranha plants, new porch lanterns, and the 2018 haunt sign).
> 
> ...


Always love your pumpkin vine creature things.


----------



## ThinBlueLineHaunter (Sep 12, 2018)

@yellootang, How did you corpse that skeleton in last picture? That is awesome!


----------



## yeloowtang (Nov 3, 2015)

@thinbluelinehaunter,
I had done something like this in the past using, burlap (spelling??) spooky cloth covered with liquid latex.. then acrylic paints and sealed with a matt/semi Matt clear.
But this one in perticular is an actual prop I got from Midnight studios  can't remember her name but she's on his site.. look real good, more so under lights like this fake flame..


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

scarenoob said:


> For now. 2 inflatables and some lights strings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent weather today (Mostly Sunny 60 F) so I was able to get more out.


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

Going for the 3-peat for house of the month


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

A couple Shots at Dusk of the front yard Halloween including a good shot of my Discworld Death.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

doto said:


> Gatineau Gatineau Gatineau...when's the next light test?


Those wings are magnificent.


----------



## reefcrazed (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

My yard so far


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Not MY Front Yard, our across-the-street neighbor. She lets us use her space for a kid friendly display. I tossed up these fihires this afternoon. Theres more but I couldn't squeeze it into the frame. Tomorrow I get started on the good stuff at our place...


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Night pictures of the Yard


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

Sorry about the bad pictures the sun would not cooperate. No night pictures yet!


----------



## CarterTarterSauce (Aug 2, 2017)

Still working on the Coven!


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

I have a few tweaks to do. I need more lighting in the corner but I'm happy I can finally turn on my lights after all the rain we have had this month.


----------



## 1000th Happy Haunt (Nov 5, 2015)

Mine's not set up yet, but doing 90% same as last year. The green tennis cloth at the front of the lawn hides the perforated ABS pipe that the fog gets injected into. It hides the pipe and disperses the fog. Attached to the back of the "cemetery" sign (at the top of the gate) is a 500W light connected to the sound system (light organ) to flash lightning in synch with the stormy sound effects. The speaker is hidden in the "Thompson" grave marker in the center of the yard. I make most of my stuff. The grave marker front left (with the teddy bear leaning against it) commemorates a 2-year-old girl who died on Halloween. I leave it closest to the walkway. Escorting parents notice that she was born about the same year they were! Walking down the walkway to my front door forces the kids into a single file line as things pop up around them. (But not ALL of them. Fear of the unknown - muahahahaha!!) The last one is the corpse. I prefer springs over pneumatics. They're cheaper than an air system and don't require electricity. They must be re-set by hand each time, but the kids in my neighborhood tend to travel in small groups, so there's time in between visits. (You can see the black activation cable coming from the MDF coffin.) 

Two minutes later: I just tried attaching the video of the corpse, but it's on my computer, not youtube/facebook/etc., so I can't. Oh well - You'll just have to come by my house to see it in person...


----------



## Jannavann (Oct 10, 2017)

printersdevil said:


> Jannavann said:
> 
> 
> > My 2018 Halloween Display?
> ...


Thanks so much!


----------



## AdamsBarHunt (Jul 31, 2018)

Just added the lawnmower corpse yesterday. I still need to add a few details to him to make him pop more, and still haven't set up the lighting in the yard yet, but it's coming along!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

AdamsBarHunt said:


> View attachment 572835
> View attachment 572837
> 
> 
> Just added the lawnmower corpse yesterday. I still need to add a few details to him to make him pop more, and still haven't set up the lighting in the yard yet, but it's coming along!


Oh, that made my morning. LOL.


----------



## lex223 (Sep 10, 2015)

This was my yard last year. I still have to set up for this year but it's gonna be pretty much the same except I have a few big projects to add to it this year


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

As always, awesome!


----------



## rusty386 (Oct 25, 2012)

all very nice and creative setups thanks for the pics


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Jannavann- that witch shack is sooo original. Love it


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Aug 18, 2017)

I don't set up until the day of, but this was last year. It will be similar this year, a few tweaks. I will try to get night pics, because the lighting and fog really sets it off.
















I also will be wearing the new (and repainted) Myers mask this year:


----------



## 1000th Happy Haunt (Nov 5, 2015)

..........


----------



## 1000th Happy Haunt (Nov 5, 2015)

AdamsBarHunt said:


> View attachment 572835
> View attachment 572837
> 
> 
> Just added the lawnmower corpse yesterday. I still need to add a few details to him to make him pop more, and still haven't set up the lighting in the yard yet, but it's coming along!


Hey look! It's Larry, "Curly", and Mow!


----------



## ELPS (Oct 10, 2018)

These are all fantastic! Where do you got the hirse skeletons from? I wonder do they ship to the uk, i would.love one of them!!


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

MichaelMyers666 said:


> I don't set up until the day of, but this was last year. It will be similar this year, a few tweaks. I will try to get night pics, because the lighting and fog really sets it off.
> 
> View attachment 572991
> 
> ...


Nice! Photos of night are never as impressive as the day (because so much is hidden, glare) , but in person night is much better than the day.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

My front yard 2017. This year will be much better. Last year was kind of slapdash as I had a golf trip to Florida right before and couldn't use my right hand because I hurt it golfing. D'oh!


















]


----------



## dpolking (Oct 8, 2004)

The progress so far:


----------



## roach (Oct 30, 2013)

Looking good yeloowtang. I will be over soon to check it out in person


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Heading into the final stretch, we got the Halloween Tree up, some witch jars sprinkled throughout, a few more jacks, and a few skeleton 'guides' to help illuminate one of the haunt walkways:


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Everyone's yards are looking great! I only have some ghouls up on my porch and we've put on fence out.....and now it's raining like crazy! Hopefully, we'll get to work on it tomorrow.


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

Defenestrator said:


> Heading into the final stretch, we got the Halloween Tree up, some witch jars sprinkled throughout, a few more jacks, and a few skeleton 'guides' to help illuminate one of the haunt walkways:
> 
> View attachment 573217
> 
> ...



Your lighting and props are Simply Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## gregvil (Aug 22, 2006)

Here is a look at our yard


----------



## curiusgeorge (Oct 25, 2018)

Been following the forum for a few years, but this is the first year I've done a proper setup. Still a work in progress, and will look much better once I get the beef netting spider webs up and the spotlights and pvc candles hanging from the tree. Neighbors think I'm a bit nuts, but oh well, it's fun, relieves stress, and I think the neighborhood kids will enjoy it.


----------



## AdamsBarHunt (Jul 31, 2018)

Added some skulls on pikes to the front yard, and finally got the lighting up yesterday. Very pleased with how the corpse mowing the lawn looks at night with the lights!


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

Had everything set up last week, but only got around to taking photos last night. Most of the set up is like last year, with a few changes or additions.

































Last year, I was able to save up a bunch of dead sticks and leaves to spread around the graveyard, but wan't able to this year, so it looks a little "cleaner" than last year's display. And, of course, these photos don't really do the decoration any justice in conveying how they look in person.


----------



## whataboutbob (Oct 16, 2008)

Started putting up the steampunk façade, lots of work to do yet


----------



## kcsword18 (Oct 16, 2018)

This is part of our house. We seem to be the only house on the street that does anything..


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

OMG I love it. I'm working on steampunk for our haunt this year and putting our facade up this weekend. You've done a great job! did you cut your gears from foam?


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Here is my yard in Black and White.


----------



## cody1073 (Jan 17, 2018)

Testing a new fog machine...


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

This is our first year in our new house. It'll also be the first year we finally get trick or treaters. I can't wait. This is our cemetery.


----------



## kim moore (Aug 19, 2016)

This is from last year - I have new additions for this year however due to constant rain this month have not put my yard out - Will do that this weekend - Just in time for more rain this year too.. So bummed! I bought that dragon from Home Depot and even made a really cool tree! So sad I have not been able to get thing out!

https://youtu.be/BsCIpe4tBOA


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

CH31 said:


> This is our first year in our new house. It'll also be the first year we finally get trick or treaters. I can't wait. This is our cemetery.


I simply love the lighting!!! Very well done!!!


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm not that good at taking pictures. But here is some idea of what my yard looks like.


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice trees, loved the devil too!


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

mrincredibletou said:


> Nice trees, loved the devil too!


Thanks. I tried to make a play on the Devil Went Down To Georgia.


----------



## Cali Specter (Sep 16, 2015)

Not a yard post but you know it’s Halloween when my has this guy flying! This thing is a beast, at least 5 feet across! I’m going to take a stroll and see what’s on his yard this evening.

View attachment 573913


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Here’s a few. Taking more detail shots tonight


----------



## CarterTarterSauce (Aug 2, 2017)

Nice Work!! I really like the detail in tombstones!


----------



## CarterTarterSauce (Aug 2, 2017)

Kmack24 said:


> Damn, you guys yards are on expert level, I really hope I can get there one day. Here is mine, no where near as nice as you guys but I'm still learning.


Very nice! Did you make the Reaper?


----------



## CarterTarterSauce (Aug 2, 2017)

Fantastic!


----------



## CarterTarterSauce (Aug 2, 2017)

Truly inspirational! Stealing this idea one year!!


----------



## CarterTarterSauce (Aug 2, 2017)

Love the lighting!!


----------



## CarterTarterSauce (Aug 2, 2017)

Very nice and happy you joined us!!


----------



## CarterTarterSauce (Aug 2, 2017)

You are so talented!


----------



## CountMonte (Oct 24, 2012)

Here's our yard


----------



## sarahjanu (Nov 10, 2016)

https://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=574013&d=1540646003

My man is on Baby duty today so I could finally take out the decoration to the front yard an re-plant the Mini Tree into grave one. Our Graveyard look allmost like last year, but I replaced the witch with a statue. Originally I wanted to build a classic reaper, but I have only little room for storage, so I decided to build a less scary prop that could stay in the front yard all year. The statue is my size, because I used one of the torsos from last year that where all made with me as a template. I don't like that there is so much free space beside the statue. I have some crosses, but I wanted to send them into retirement. I think the lady will get a male counterpart next year. Does anyone have a suggestion for a quick build to fill in that space?

edit: I can't insert the photo, sorry, so only a link it.


----------



## cjh2614 (Oct 27, 2018)

Here is my front yard hope you like


----------



## cleanfreak (Jul 20, 2015)

Current state of progress:


----------



## EmberE (Sep 30, 2018)

Ohh this is pretty


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

I've got my steampunk facade up in front of the garage haunt. The large gear turns and steam comes out of the pipes along the front.


----------



## Cali Specter (Sep 16, 2015)

Some of the yards in our neighborhood.


----------



## Cali Specter (Sep 16, 2015)

More from our neighborhood.


----------



## crashbig (Aug 22, 2017)

A few from our yard


----------



## crashbig (Aug 22, 2017)

And our Stranger Things Theme inside


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

This will be our 5th Halloween at our home and it has rained 3 of them including this Halloweens wet forecast. Bummer...

We get hundreds of T-o-T'rs and even with rain, they still come. I hope the rain is light and moved out but it's not looking good. This has caused me to once again scale back... Keeping a few props behind windows and under the porch... But as they say... the show must go on!


----------



## dpolking (Oct 8, 2004)

Pretty much ready to rock now. A few more pics:


----------



## gspice6 (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

This is just the grave yard. I usually don't even put this up until 1 week prior.


----------



## jasonmmiller1975 (Oct 17, 2017)

iggyman72 said:


> Let's see them!!! Just in case you are not aware.....................Halloween 2018 is around the corner!
> 
> Here is mine...
> 
> ...


I wish the "FLOSS" was dead and gone! My 9-year-old can't stand still long enough to talk to anyone without breaking into that "dance!" RIP Toys R Us...


----------



## mwalz (Oct 31, 2017)

All ready for the TOTS come Wednesday. Setting anamatronics out on Wednesday, should be fun!


----------



## chugger93 (Oct 17, 2008)

mine so far. Hate my street light. Hate hate hate


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Aug 18, 2017)

JLWII2000 said:


> This is just the grave yard. I usually don't even put this up until 1 week prior.
> View attachment 574877
> 
> View attachment 574879


Nice coloring; you also are lucky you have a nice tree that sheds fall colored leaves at just the right time! I've actually collected leaves off-site then dumped em in the yard for the effect...


----------



## WingedNazgul (Sep 24, 2018)

We are almost ready. I just need to finish the rest of the lights and a couple minor repairs in the morning.


















[


----------



## Cali Specter (Sep 16, 2015)

Our yard and others on our street.


----------



## lex223 (Sep 10, 2015)

My 2018 Cemetary


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

Excellent work everyone.


----------



## AdamsBarHunt (Jul 31, 2018)

lex223 said:


> View attachment 575193
> View attachment 575195
> View attachment 575197
> 
> My 2018 Cemetary


omg, I love the blood bank idea!! I'm totally doing that next year. Your setup looks great!


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Everyone's yards are all awesome. You all did a most excellent job.
I love also seeing that others in some of your neighborhoods are also decorating. I think that is great. I wish more people in my area would decorate. 
I know the kids and even lots of adults enjoy seeing a decorated yard. I can't even begin to count how many adults of all ages have stopped out in front of my house to look at everything, or how many have gotten out of their cars and taken pictures or just wander through the yard (with my permission of course).

Hope everyone has a super great and Happy Halloween.


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

chugger93 said:


> mine so far. Hate my street light. Hate hate hate


i don't know if the picture accurately shows the effect that the streetlight has on your display, but from what i can see, your lighting looks amazing.


----------



## lex223 (Sep 10, 2015)

AdamsBarHunt said:


> omg, I love the blood bank idea!! I'm totally doing that next year. Your setup looks great!


Thank you so much! We're really sad because it's raining tonight, which means we won't be able to actually use it. Oh well, there's always next year!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Here's a few pictures I took last night, right around midnight. Adding some flickering orange bulbs to our blow molds really makes them look good at night. We've also got a street light right across from our house, but what are ya gonna do. It's nice to have the other 364 days of the year. 

Oh, and there's also a pic of me in a cheapo skeleton mask I found at Target. I already scared my wife by sneaking up on her wearing it, so it was a success.


----------



## ELPS (Oct 10, 2018)

This was mine tonight over in the uk  The house looks like a cats face wih whiskers!






u


----------



## Cali Specter (Sep 16, 2015)

The calm before the storm!


----------



## soul.tek101 (Jul 4, 2018)

Greetings, just wanted to share as a way of saying "Thank you to everyone in the HF community". The wonderful guides/tutorials and just plain awesome people here motivated me to build a better Halloween decoration setup this year. Thanks again and have a Happy Halloween. I can't wait for next year!

























Note: To add more to the ghoulish delight I hooked up a couple of PC speakers and just played creepy music and sound effects throughout the night.


----------



## dpolking (Oct 8, 2004)

Daytime video of the big night
https://youtu.be/kbRqGmrHMOE

Nighttime video of the display
https://youtu.be/hPuYIr649Bc


----------



## MarikaL (Sep 24, 2016)

Wow dpolking, your yard looks excellent! So much stuff happening!
I wish we were in the US (Australians) my family and I would LOVE to go through haunts like this!


----------



## Cali Specter (Sep 16, 2015)

7p.m. during the storm, 4000+ ToTs...


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

It rained so had to improvise on some stuff but it turned out spooky and the kids loved it.


----------



## aaaninja (Sep 7, 2018)

Don't have a yard but here is my apartment. Basically I can do anything long as no holes in building. And nothing on the grass. 







Video down below.
https://youtu.be/36yPTTxrskI


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

125 TOTers this year, our personal best! Cemetery fence, coffins, and wolfman are all new additions this year.


----------



## aaaninja (Sep 7, 2018)

Good god that's a lot of ToT's to me lol We got just 22 this year which was more than last year lol. I don't think we would get 50+ unless lived in bigger state.


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

The rain sucked so only put a couple props out, hope for better next year


----------



## chugger93 (Oct 17, 2008)

A huge successful 2018 haunt. In new home, so wasnt sure how it would all play out, lighting, prop placement, etc, but I think I did alright

_Keep your sound turned up!_


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

This is only the second year so I am still fine tuning lighting and trying to switch out my crappy store brought tombstones to handmade ones. Also expanded from just the front yard to the side yard so you had the display on both sides of the driveway as you walked down. 





































This forum software really screws up the pictures and shrinks them down to nothing.


----------



## Tafkavince (Sep 20, 2015)

Few drom Halloweennight


----------



## SpookyBethesda (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm the world's worst photographer and I took these while exhausted and after a couple of glasses of wine (kept me from eating all the candy), but here you go!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

The rest can be viewed in my 'Halloween 2018' album.


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

We all seem to hate our photography skills:












]


----------



## gregvil (Aug 22, 2006)

Cali Specter 



Cali Specter said:


> 7p.m. during the storm, 4000+ ToTs...


that is a great turn out. hoping we get that big someday. great job


----------



## Haunted Corner (Jan 2, 2019)

I love you night lighting, it looks fantastic.


----------



## robin19871 (Jan 27, 2019)

Front and side of my house..


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

This was just the beginning...


----------



## Lord_kobel (Oct 4, 2018)

Ah, Candle Cove, my favourite children's program...


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

halloween71 said:


> Everybody’s yards look awesome
> Here is mine


Whoa! Very cool! Nice work and thanks for sharing


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Our final 2018 set up.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

You are all so good at yard decorating! I have a LOT to learn.


----------



## Kairayn (Mar 14, 2018)

some of my favorite shots from 2018:
































Next year I really have to do a better job of photo documenting the horror.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Funguy and Crustys Rotten Gourd Patch


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

yardhauntjunkie said:


> yardhaunt junkie:
> 
> This looks like something out of universal studios! Holy Jeepers Batman!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Love it matrix mom


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

love everyones set p


----------



## Gweede (Jun 20, 2015)

Ahhh, Tosa Hollow, as in Wauwatosa! That's cool, I'm originally from the Milwaukee area.


----------



## HauntedHostess (Aug 31, 2017)

Wow! Amazing Haunts! Looking at all these is giving me a lot of motivation to get working.


----------



## twiztid1 (Jan 14, 2018)

Great displays, but i have a question... how do you keep your props and displays safe?
we had over $1200 worth of items stolen on the morning of Halloween, $800 of which was recovered in the following days.

(pic shows one of the 2 hits in the early hours, helping themselves)


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

twizti1 sorry to hear of your lost of props that is never a great time. I have signs at the street stating the yard is under 24 hour video watch and keep some lights on all night also people in my neighborhood all love and look out for my stuff that also helps. Anyone going down the street can see the cameras. In the past 17 years I only have people steal stuff once and that was why I went with the cameras and sign route. I never did find any of my stuff that was taken.


----------



## yeloowtang (Nov 3, 2015)

Sorry to hear about that twitid1 
this year will be my 19th year doing a haunt, last 15 ish is where it started to get bigger.
I live in a fairly safe neighborhood , but even then, there's no such thing as safe area, these lowlifes will steal
no matter where you live..
myself, most of my display id build heavy and would be complicated to take away. they could steal my expensive tombstones or lights.
lucky in a way that right on the corner of my lawn is a city light, I hate it because it takes away some of the spookiness , but like is because it brings a certain safety.
I have a dog now, super sweet dog and never barks, or rarely anyways LOL except if he sees or hears something outside, even the slightest sound, he'll bark. so if he barks in the middle of the night, something is wrong..
as I was saying, never had anything damaged or stolen, then again, I never leave props outside, non of the nice expensive ones or lesser valued ones.. when I do set them up on the nice days, I take them all back inside before bed, just can't trust it ..
funny that all the car theft and mischief in the neighborhood stopped after a certain family moved away !!! interesting coincidence that was ?? LOL
another fun way to help protect them, get the personal body alarms, they are cheap and all you need to do is hide it in the props then use a fishing line well anchored in the ground, that way when the thief tries to remove the prop, the safety tab is removed and the alarm goes off.. It' s loud, even more so in the middle of the night :-D that and a few bright lights hidden near by with motion detectors is enough to scare them away.. just a few trick, many more out there.
hope it never happens to you again, or anyone.


----------



## robin19871 (Jan 27, 2019)

twiztid1, that is awful that someone did that.. Having my things stolen was a huge concern of mine as well.. A few years back, I decided to build a 4 foot cemetery fence.. I spent a few days here and there over the summer and am so glad that I did it.. It is anchored with 3 foot rebar on each side so there is no way of getting through it.. For 72 feet of fencing I probably only spent $300.00 in supplies and $100.00 of it was just for the finials.. Well worth it for the piece of mind. This picture is when I started putting up the fence and it is completely enclosed.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

A few of last Halloween


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Robin19871 - Love your Fence. Where did you find the finials? Thank you.


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

twiztid1 said:


> Great displays, but i have a question... how do you keep your props and displays safe?
> we had over $1200 worth of items stolen on the morning of Halloween, $800 of which was recovered in the following days.
> 
> (pic shows one of the 2 hits in the early hours, helping themselves)
> ...


I haven't had any problems yet; but I typically only have my display up for 1-2 days before Halloween and then immediately take it down after. Do a web search for "doberman alarms". They sell them at Lowes and Home Depot. It's a small magnetic alarm that sets off a screeching sound should someone try to move or take your items. I've been installing these on some of my smaller/lighter props.


----------



## MolcatZ (Jul 15, 2018)

So this isn't actually my yard, in fact it's on our usual site at the campground we go to just about every year for their Halloween weekend. Sadly I can't put up too many decorations at my house because we live out in the country and the wind is horrible to our stuff. I put out a few of my larger skeletons but that's it.

But yeah site took me about 2 and half days to get set up, only to tear it down the next day lol. I tell you what though it was our best year yet, we had people coming to our site all night long. Like seriously I could hear people laughing at 3 in the morning it was crazy. 

A lot of the stuff was interactive, whether it be the dogs barking at you or the jumping spider and reaper. Oh yeah the spider got a ton of people it was great!

The sad part is that after thirteen years of going to this particular park I probably won't be going back this coming season. I spent all that time and had literally 70% of the campground coming and telling me how good it was, only to lose in the decorating contest to someone who barely had anything up(a couple spiders, cobweb, and 2 inflatables). They claimed it was because they had a "live murder reenactment", which was literally just her two kids pretending to stab each other for about 15 minutes and that was it. Kicker is I even posted about it on the facebook page, said maybe they should've changed the name from "decorating contest" to "acting contest." So instead of saying I'm so sorry you feel that way or something to that effect, they just deleted my comment like immature little babies.

Whatever, their loss. Think I'm going to try a different campground a little farther away next time.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Here’s our Spider Lair attempt. Sorry to hear about the thieves. We decorate our porch early but no yard displays until the day of Halloween. We are new to decorating but these pieces cost money and in some instances take a lot of time to prepare. I have been told by our neighbors that they like the pop up Halloween.


----------



## robin19871 (Jan 27, 2019)

Kdestra said:


> Robin19871 - Love your Fence. Where did you find the finials? Thank you.


Thank You.. I bought the finials at Kings Architectural Metals. I heard about them from someone here that posted years ago.... I saw the design online but the fence was 3 feet tall. A whole foot longer makes a huge difference. I can assure you that there is no way to get through my fence unless you hit it with a vehicle.. LOL I cant even fathom to guess how much money I have spent on Halloween props so the piece of mind that this fence gives me is huge... (The bonus is that it keeps people from tripping over extension cords to take pictures on Halloween.)


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

yeloowtang said:


> another fun way to help protect them, get the personal body alarms, they are cheap and all you need to do is hide it in the props then use a fishing line well anchored in the ground, that way when the thief tries to remove the prop, the safety tab is removed and the alarm goes off.. It' s loud, even more so in the middle of the night ? that and a few bright lights hidden near by with motion detectors is enough to scare them away.. just a few trick, many more out there.
> hope it never happens to you again, or anyone.


I'm having trouble picturing this. Do you have a picture? And what kind of alarm did you use?




robin19871 said:


> twiztid1, that is awful that someone did that.. Having my things stolen was a huge concern of mine as well.. A few years back, I decided to build a 4 foot cemetery fence.. I spent a few days here and there over the summer and am so glad that I did it.. It is anchored with 3 foot rebar on each side so there is no way of getting through it.. For 72 feet of fencing I probably only spent $300.00 in supplies and $100.00 of it was just for the finials.. Well worth it for the piece of mind. This picture is when I started putting up the fence and it is completely enclosed.


Did the fence help/deter thieves?




The Skeleton Crew said:


> I haven't had any problems yet; but I typically only have my display up for 1-2 days before Halloween and then immediately take it down after. Do a web search for "doberman alarms". They sell them at Lowes and Home Depot. It's a small magnetic alarm that sets off a screeching sound should someone try to move or take your items. I've been installing these on some of my smaller/lighter props.


Which alarms did you use (quite a few Doberman options) and how did you set them up?


----------



## CUZICAN (Apr 28, 2016)

Just realized I never posted my pics from last year.


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

CUZICAN said:


> Just realized I never posted my pics from last year.


Your lighting is great. What did you use ?


----------



## Rustie (Sep 9, 2012)

Agreed, fantastic lighting!


----------



## CUZICAN (Apr 28, 2016)

debbiedowner67 said:


> Your lighting is great. What did you use ?





Rustie said:


> Agreed, fantastic lighting!


Thank you, it's mostly Gemmy Lightshow fire & ice lights with a few black lights mixed in.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Some quick pics with my phone from 2018 yard haunt... can't get them to turn vertical though!


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

I hadn't shared mine from last year, so here they are. We mainly focus on only lights and a ton of carvings.


----------



## Pablo0714 (May 27, 2019)

*First Post on Site !!*

I am huge Halloween fan and I am ashamed to admit that I never thought of looking for a website like this until recently. I got divorced and lost a lot in '18 so I had to start again from scratch. Here's 2018...


----------



## McCall72 (Jul 11, 2014)

MolcatZ said:


> So this isn't actually my yard, in fact it's on our usual site at the campground we go to just about every year for their Halloween weekend. Sadly I can't put up too many decorations at my house because we live out in the country and the wind is horrible to our stuff. I put out a few of my larger skeletons but that's it.
> 
> But yeah site took me about 2 and half days to get set up, only to tear it down the next day lol. I tell you what though it was our best year yet, we had people coming to our site all night long. Like seriously I could hear people laughing at 3 in the morning it was crazy.
> 
> ...


That Headless Horseman prop is awesome! Did you make that or can it be bought somewhere?


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

Pablo0714 said:


> *First Post on Site !!*
> 
> I am huge Halloween fan and I am ashamed to admit that I never thought of looking for a website like this until recently. I got divorced and lost a lot in '18 so I had to start again from scratch. Here's 2018...
> View attachment 584003
> ...


Love the spider on the corner of house...like the way he's kind of leaning out.


----------



## Pablo0714 (May 27, 2019)

jimmyMM said:


> Love the spider on the corner of house...like the way he's kind of leaning out.


He was an impulse purchase just before Halloween. He was kinda pricey but I felt I needed bigger spiders.


----------



## Terrorsteet (Sep 17, 2018)

One of my favorite threads for ideas. Every year I say I am not going to add anything new and every year I lie to myself. Michael Myers gets put into the scene this year.


----------

